# Solved: Windows 8 WiFi problems



## jsmadrid (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello,

Ive recently bought a new hp pavillion laptop with windows 8 64 bit and the wifi was working brilliantly until the end of that day. Since then I can only connect to the internet via ethernet cable, I have tried everything it seems: updating drivers, static ip, removing all antivirus software, resetting TCP/IP , removing firewall.....

here is a copy/paste of my ipconfig/all as well as a screenshot of Xirrus WiFi inspector. Any help will be much appreciated!

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jason Ronald>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jason
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Adaptador virtual directo Wi-Fi de Micros
oft #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-94-23-B7-29-5F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT3290 802.11bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-94-23-B7-29-5D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3028:258d:867c:ad5f%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 342397987
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-24-71-5B-84-34-97-7B-12-9F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 87.216.1.65
87.216.1.66
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-34-97-7B-12-9F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Adaptador 6to4 de Microsoft
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73b8:24aa:a31:43b1:4155(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24aa:a31:43b1:4155%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 570425344
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-24-71-5B-84-34-97-7B-12-9F

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{66F3007C-E46C-4250-84A4-F72506469A01}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6FBA23AE-0665-47F3-9198-B0CC82614ADD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## jsmadrid (Jan 9, 2013)

I need to specify my problem! My computer shows that I am connected to the Wifi, but when I try to use the internet it is as if there is no connection


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try using channel 11 and try a dynamic connection.


----------



## jsmadrid (Jan 9, 2013)

youre a genius! thank you so much!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

